# My LFS screwed me, how to get them to take them back



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)

I went to a smaller mom and pop place after losing a bunch of fish because pet smart and co employees told me my water was fine only to later find out the ph was 5 and the strips didnt go that low. So i started going to a place where they supposedly were more informed and care more. i told them i had a 30 gallon hex tank and they said it would be fine to stock up from there mixed mbuna juvie tank. so i did ... a few months of researching on sites like this only made me realize they screwed me... I have 2 kenyi (starting to get aggressive) a bumblee which will outgrow the tank and a ob zebra... another store said i would be fine with a aurateus in there as well... 
So how do get the stores to make it right?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

By this stage, lesson learnt.

Really this just goes to show how important researching beforehand can be - arm yourself with knowledge, it's an incredibly powerful tool, then when you make choices they will be well informed.

It's a shame that the new aquarist can't really rely on to receiving sound advice from the LFS, the problem is that the new hobbyist tends to put a bit too much faith in their suggestions, it's only fair that you'd think they'd know - they work there, right!... Wrong, as you have discovered. There are some store owners/employees who do know their stuff but I would say they are fewer and further between, by a long shot. A lot of the time you're talking to someone who's experience is actually very limited (potentially to the extent that the experience they have lies only with the fish at the store).

Given the time frame since you bought them your best bet would be to speak (nicely) with the store manager and explain that you are really quite upset that you were so ill-informed, to the extent that it has left you with a highly stressed tank that WILL result in casualties, not to mention being sold fish that get too big for your tank, despite stating your tanks size (and shape) at the time. I would ask them what we can do to set this right, I would be suggesting something like bringing the whole lot in, getting half what I paid for them and calling it a deal (like I said, lesson learnt). You may find them more willing to agree to this if you ask that half the amount is given in credit towards some new fish...

If you get half you've done well, they do not have to offer you any resolution, especially at this late stage.

Final piece of advice, be gentle with your language - ie in what you imply. For example I would say, "I am upset that I was mis-informed", rather than, "I am appalled"..... I wouldn't say "what are _you_ going to do" but, "what are _we_ going to do to resolve this". I only mention it because if you are accusatory or overly direct it's going to get their guard up and forget about negotiating then.

Good luck!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

gmoses gives some very good advice. Some other thoughts:

You need your own test kits if you're going to have an aquarium. The API liquid kits are inexpensive. Relying on strips is useless. And going to a fish store that uses strips is the first sign they have no idea what they are doing.

If the LFS won't take them back, try posting them on Craig's list or on the trading post here. You might also try hooking up with your local cichlid or aquarium club to find out where they shop and get better advice.

Your 30 gallon really isn't suitable for any Africans. If you routinely have low pH, you might think about switching over to a blue ram set up or apistos . . .

good luck


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would get yet another opinion on that ph!

When you talk to the manager of the LFS, try to make sure that there are others within hearing distance. I agree with Blair's advice about carefully wording how you say things, but if others are hearing the conversation and they stand to lose business over the outcome, things might go your way. (Sorry, Blair...I'm a female...A bit more "manipulative" than you! :lol: )

You aren't the first person this ever happened to, and you won't be the last, but if you can make an impression on this particular LFS as far as cichlids go, it will be to the benefit of lots of hobbyist. :thumb:


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I really don't understand the PH thing being that most fish we buy are tank raised-but I could tell by the types of mbuna that you chose, you were going to have big time aggression problems.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Try hitting refresh rather than hitting submit over and over again when your post hangs up, trimac!

Most fish we buy are tank raised and adaptable to varying ph, but most tank raised fish aren't raised in a ph of 5!


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I've removed the multiple posts...

IMO pH is of little importance to the fish, the TDS is more important. I get the feeling that people regularly mix up pH with how hard the water is. as pH is usually very soft, and alkaline is hard. so most people just read it as that.

I dont think fish get pH shock, but rather osmotic shock, with the TDS of the water suddenly changing, requiring a substantial amount of energy resources being put to correcting the osmotic balance within the fish.


----------



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)

so the lfs after soime claims that there employees are very knowledgable and would not mislead me they gave me what amounted to 3/4 of the money back. there stock of fish was not good so i decided to buy food with it.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:thumb:

Result, 3/4 of your money back is more than good. I hope you were gracious about it because they really didn't have to offer you that much (ie anything at all).

Lesson learnt, and it didn't cost you too much.


----------



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)

i was happy that they finally did give me back money and i was very kind and courteous about the whole thing. Ironically the kid that took the fish back is one of the people who originally helped me. Yet suddenly he was a lot more well informed and told me ofcourse i couldnt have just two kenyi and that my auratus could be an issue when he is the one who sol dit to me...oh well. I guess he was just trying to make the sale then. Its all good lessoned learnt and i am a whole lot more informed now that i have spent countless hours on these forums...
Thank you all for the help


----------

